# heat press temp setting rule of thumb



## sinbad (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there a rule of thumb for temp difference when going from 100% cotton to 50/50 cotton/polyester and 100% polyester t-shirts?

I am using Enduratex Hotmark 70 white. On a 100% cotton t-shirt, I managed to get the results I was looking for using 340 def. f. and 20 seconds, medium pressure.

Using this temp/time setting, leaving pressure as is, I was hoping to find a good starting point when switching to a 50/50 blend t-shirt.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Regardless of the fabric you are applying it to, you should follow the mfg recommended application. Some vinyls change depending on the type of fabric, but many do not. I would check with the supplier that you purchased from if the instructions are not clear.

Please note that some vinyls will not apply to certain fabrics....


----------



## sinbad (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you. I played with a test t-shirt last night in 50/50 heavyweight starting with 330 deg. f. & 20 sec and ended up with 340 deg. f. at 15 sec to produce good results. You could see some puckering happening if going for longer times. I did have to do addt'l press for about 5 sec about peeling the backing. 

The supplier instructions shows 300-340 deg. f. & 10-20 sec. and does note that this product will work with poly, cotton, and blends. I did call supplier this morning and they agreed that the temp/time based on 50/50 heavyweight was about right. 

It does look like I am on the right track - thanks to t-shirtforums.com.


----------

